# Simple Gold Eye



## OdyPony (Jul 14, 2016)

Just a simple going to work face ^_^ Never tried gold on my eyes before, but I was really pleased with the outcome! 

Smashbox Photofinish Primer
Urban Decay Potion Eye Primer
Younique Touch Mineral Liquid Foundation
Younique Touch Mineral Concealer
Elf HD Loose Powder
Soap & Glory Love At First Blush
Benefit Hoola bronzer
Benefit High Beam highlighter
Benefit Gimme Brow in Medium/Dark
Younique Addicted Eyeshadow Pallette 1
Barry M Waterproof Eyeliner in Black
Younique Moodstruck 3D Fiber Lash + mascara
Younique Stiff Upper Lip lip stain in Shy


----------

